# Any alternatives to wood shavings?



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

HI

I am treating one of my guinea pigs for a fungal infection, and have seen on many sites that wood shavings can cause irritation to sensitive skins. I only use this in the "living room" area of the hutch, with hay in the bedroom, but really don't know what I could replace this with? My partner has suggested shredded paper, but won't the piggies try to eat it? (if the newspaper in the cage is showing from under the sawdust, then they chew it!). Or is it OK for them to chew paper?

Any help would be great

Thanks
Leigh & the boys


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

it is fine for guineas to eat news paper, the ink they use these days is made from food so it is safe,

use just news paper every where, get rid of the saw dust completly it does not do there skin or lungs any good. 

This will help until the piggys skin is better.


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will bin the wood shavings that I have (to be honest, I think the skin problem of one of my piggies started when I changed brands).

Thanks again
Leigh


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

I keep my pigs on Bed Xcel which is little cardboard squares, this is what I keep the rats on as they have respiratory problems etc if kept on sawdust. Alternatively you could keep your pigs on fleece or vetbed or carefresh which is like sawdust but much less dust etc


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

webzdebs said:


> I keep my pigs on Bed Xcel which is little cardboard squares, this is what I keep the rats on as they have respiratory problems etc if kept on sawdust. Alternatively you could keep your pigs on fleece or vetbed or carefresh which is like sawdust but much less dust etc


Where do you get that from?

I use Finacard, but its sooo expensive.


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

I get a big bale of it from my local horse riding school it's about £7 but it lasts me ages and I use it for my hamsters, guinea pigs, rats, mice and put a little bit in with the bed max for the gerbils too


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I use Ecobed from here
http://http://www.gjwtitmuss.co.uk/HORSEBEDDING/pid3562/cid358/ECOBEDCARDBOARDBEDDING22KG.asp


----------



## kezzerey (Mar 31, 2010)

I use paper based cat litter for my rats. Its called bio cat, it is great! You can get a big sized bag for £5 from any pets at home.

It keeps odours in, last ages and it doesn't irritate the animal.

xx


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I use hemp or flax. Prefer hemp but it's more expensive.
I know of people that use towels and fleece covers. Seems OK if you have piggies that don't start digging.


----------



## Loki (Jan 16, 2010)

Paper-based cat litter is good too


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i was going to say wooden based cat little and also carefresh bedding... both safe


----------



## kezzerey (Mar 31, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> i was going to say wooden based cat little and also carefresh bedding... both safe


I wouldn't recommend wood base cause it turns to saw dust after its been soiled and that could irritate the animal. But its what your preference is, i use wooden based cat litter for my cats. Smells great! 

Btw what is carefresh bedding?

xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

> Carefresh is the ideal bedding for all small animals, made from high quality virgin wood pulp. It is specially designed to eliminate urine odours, and lasts twice as long as traditional bedding.Carefresh keeps your small animal and their environment fresh and clean.
> 
> SUPER ABSORBENT
> Carefresh absorbs over three times its weight in liquids. The super absorbency of Carefresh keeps pets and their living area dry and clean. What's more, it doesn't fall apart when wet.
> ...


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Hemp Technology Ltd: Products - Hemcore Animal Bedding


----------



## kezzerey (Mar 31, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


>


Thanks =) very helpfull xx


----------



## mollypoppy4 (May 2, 2009)

I use megazorb and easybed ! .. its much better for guinea pigs as using sawdust can lead to respiratory problems. This can be found at most farm/ horse shops.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ive just used carefresh for the first time... Ri looks a bit lost in it, bless her... im not sure im that keen on it yet, though it may grow on me... well, not literally 'grow' on me...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> ive just used carefresh for the first time... Ri looks a bit lost in it, bless her... im not sure im that keen on it yet, though it may grow on me... well, not literally 'grow' on me...


how u goin with the carefresh ?


----------

